# apple flap



## treegje (Dec 27, 2009)

my ingredients

1 apple
1 table spoon sugar
raisins soaked in clavados
Puff pastry



Roll the dough out
top with the apple pieces 



raisins and sugar





smeared with egg yellow



smoker temp



on the grid



ready





cut in 



definitely worth repeating


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea that looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice and original (too me anyways) !!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Delicious ...


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks Yummy!

Did it taste sort of like a smoked strudel?


----------



## treegje (Dec 27, 2009)

yes this way you can define it
it is delicious with an ice cream ball


----------



## vince (Dec 27, 2009)

looks really tasty,


----------



## walle (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

You are very quickly becoming one of my hero's here. Now that is soooo goood looking and I can just taste it and it tasted really yummy too.


----------



## builder59 (Dec 27, 2009)

That looks awesome.  I need to try that!


----------



## alx (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweeeeeetttttt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy cow.  How did I miss this?!  Thing of beauty there tree!







for making me drool


----------



## uberhack (Jan 4, 2010)

Wowowowow. Fantastic!
Another item added to my to-do list. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## badfrog (Jan 4, 2010)

just let me say.... "wow... that looks REALLY good!!!" Nice job.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow that is one great looking dessert. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 4, 2010)

Fatty for breakfast and one of those little fatties for desert, oh man.  Then we turn into a little fattie ourself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Charlie


----------

